# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Развитие двигательных навыков у малышей

## yakudza

Вопросы и мысли по поводу того, как помочь ребенку научиться переворачиваться на животик, ползать, ходить.
Расскажите про свой опыт!

----------


## yakudza

Моя старшая дочь научилась переворачиваться на животик в 3 мес. Возможно, помогли массаж и гимнастика. А вот сесть у нас долго не получалось. Садиться и ползать она начала почти в одно и то же время - в 9-10 мес. А в 11 сделала первые самостоятельные шаги.

Интересно, почему одни дети начинают ползать/ходить раньше, другие позже? Можно ли и нужно ли помочь им в освоении этих навыков, или надо дождаться, когда прийдет время, каждому ребенку свое?
Что делали вы: массаж, гимнастика, динамичка или что-то еще?

----------


## Ёжик

Массаж делали и старшему, делаем и младшему. Помогаю овладеть новыми навыками обязательно. Это же как Зона ближайшего развития у Выготского. Почему не показать ребенку, как ползти или как переворачиваться, например? Старший первые шажки сделал в 8 месяцев, в 9 вовсю бегал))
Массажистка к нам на дом приходит профессиональная, а вот гимнастику делаю сама, часто не успеваю, правда, последнее время(( Сейчас во всю ходим везде за ручки. Обувь вот купить не могу нормальную 18-го размера.
Вообще нравятся сильные, крепкие детки. Мама моя посмеялась как-то, что у нашего Серафима кажется даже нос накачан))
Показывала младшему, как переворачиваться, ползать, садиться, спускаться попой с верхов)), ну ходит-то он с рождения) Очень удобно  все на эту тему расписано в книгах М. Федотова.

----------


## kiara

Никогда не делали проф.массаж детям, считаю, что *здоровым* детям это не нужно.
Со старшим - обычная гимнастика дома, плавание-пока влезали в ванной, турничок в кроватке и спуск Домана.С года крутился на спорт.комплексе. С младшим гимнастика пестовальная, динамика - немного, то, что нравилось обоим, турничок тоже был. Спуск не делали, пополз сам и сразу быстро.
Старший пошел сам в 8 месяцев, младший сам сел в 3мес.8 дней, в 8 быстро уже ходил, в 11 самостоятельно и быстро поднимался по ступенькам и спускался вниз, но чуть медленнее.
Почему одни раньше, другие позже-сложно сказать) Но я не сильно этим вопросом была озадачена, всегда оставляю право за ребенком расти в своем ритме)

----------


## kazangi

мы ничего особенного не делали, ни массажей, ни гимнастик, ничего такого. Улька относительно поздно сама садиться научилась и ползать, чтобы переворачивалась - такого не помню. Ей проще запищать было, чтобы ее перевернули, подняли, посадили... Характер такой, требовательная, она и сейчас такая...
А Вася, он сам и крутится и ползает сейчас на пузе и лежать на животе любит, чего с Улькой никогда не было. Просто он другой. 

Я тоже не особо над этим думаю, не делает - значит время не пришло, все нормы - это ерунда. Явную патологию любая мама заметит, и это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Polixenia

Тоже вставлю свои пять копеек. Когда старшая росла. я вообще не задумывалась, когда и чего положено там делать. Перевернулась - хорошо. Не перевернулась - и ладно. Значит, позже перевернется. Она сравнительно поздно села - в 8,5 месяцев, причем сначала она встала, а потом уже научилась сидеть, когда поняла, что падать из положения стоя, мягко говоря, неудобно. Вот тогда стала попу подставлять и садиться) Настя пошла в 11 месяцев. 

Младшая моя переворачиваться стала позже, где-то в три с половиной месяца. Зато раньше встала - в 7 месяцев. А сидеть научилась, когда стала бодро ползать, примерно в 8 мес. 

Насте никаких массажей не делала. Лизе один курс сделала-таки. Она месяцев в 9 вставала на цыпочки, и это меня сильно беспокоило) А педиатр из Москвы была против. Говорила: это вариант нормы, все детки развиваются в своем темпе, не надо им мешать, не надо торопить. 

Мне кажется, это вообще бред: как можно научить ребенка переворачиваться, садиться, ползать, ходить? Невозможно, мне кажется. 

Кстати, с младшей занималась гораздо больше, чем со старшей. У нас были и динамичка, и плавание, и гимнастика на мяче. А пошла она в год и месяц. Я не говорю, что всем этим не надо заниматься. Надо. Но не ради того, чтобы ре пошел в 7-8 месяцев, а чтобы всем в удовольствие было.

----------


## kazangi

я Ульку учила ползать, сама вокруг нее ползала, ножки ей переставляла. Но я учила не для того, чтобы скорее, а для того, чтобы она не пошла раньше времени, т.е. отползала свое.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, я не поняла, а почему тебе так важно было, чтобы она не пошла раньше времени? Многие мамки, наоборот, мечтают, чтобы их детки пораньше научились ходить. У меня приятельница есть, у нее сыночку 10 месяцев всего, она с трагической ноткой в голосе недавно сообщила: "Пете уже 10 месяцев, а он еще не ходит!"

И вообще, кто решает: раньше времени, позже времени что-то происходит в развитии наших детей? Все ж относительно.

----------


## kazangi

мне важно было, чтобы последовательно все происходило, сначала ползание потом вставание и хождение, а не сразу из сидячего положения в ходячее. Просто Улька довольно неуклюжая и слабая физически и я хотела, чтобы ползание укрепило мышцы. Ходить она еще всю жизнь будет...

----------


## Polixenia

А мне кажется, физически слабое дитя по определению не сможет встать и пойти. А если пошло - значит, мышцы достаточно окрепли, чтобы выполнять эту сложную задачу.

----------


## kiara

О-забыла)))) Я ж с Ку таки занималась)))))))) на фитболе, пока ему нравилось. Месяцев до 7, я все мечтала, чтоб он стал сам балансировать, но он об этом не мечтал))))и я от него отстала) сейчас он сам взбирается лежа на мяч и катается на нем, на огромном я его страхую.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Я тоже считаю, что не надо форсировать события, каждый малыш индивидуальность, у каждого своя "собственная программа развития". Делала гимнастику, массаж-поглаживание, на фитболе немного занимались с младшей. Спец. массаж думаю здоровым деткам совсем не обязателен. Мои детки все развивались по разному... Старший сынуля все делал с опережением - сел в 4 мес., пополз в 7, ходить стал держась за опору в 8,5, а в 10 пошел сам, у него даже зубы полезли в 3 месяца. А младшая села в 7 мес, ползать стала в 9, а пошла в 1 г. и 2 недели. Сейчас ей скоро полтора годика, она быстро бегает, лазеет на шведскую стенку, физически развита очень даже неплохо. Старшая доча ползала исключительно назад, а средняя не ползала вовсе. Так что все зависит от детки, от его возможности, желания и т.д. У каждого крохи свой темп развития, свой темперамент. Зачем учить шустрого, подвижного малыша, он и сам всему научится раньше времени, а спокойного, ленивого малыша тоже не научить, он на своей волне, и сделает то или иное, когда сам посчитает нужным. Конечно, развивать двигательные навыки у своего ребенка или нет, решает каждый по-своему, у каждого свое мнение на этот счет. Но все же думаю всему свое время...Вот так немного сумбурно получилсь, писали вместе с Соней...(Она так и норовит кнопочки понажимать)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Иришка! очень показательно, что все дети разные.
Тоже ставлю свой опыт. Сын сел после 8ми месяцев, т.е. вот ровно в 8 есть фотка, он не сидит. В 7 мес. я переживала, сделали сеанс массажа, так чтобы прям очевидно не помог. Ровесники его (Мирка у Лены) сидел уверенно к 6ти месяцам. Дочка к 6ти месяцам предпринимала попытки сесть, в 6 месяцев и сколько-то дней села плотненько так. Никаких массажей. Таки считаю, что у всех росточков свой период созревания.

----------

